# Sugar-free Gummi Bears



## robert@fm (Nov 28, 2016)

OK, this has been posted here before, but it's always worth revisiting, especially since there are some new reviews since last time.

https://www.amazon.com/ss/customer-reviews/B008JELLCA

Warning: Do not read whilst eating.


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 28, 2016)

It's favourite of mine. I'll be sending some to an ex-mate for Thingmas this year, because I'm a horrible person.


----------



## robert@fm (Nov 28, 2016)

Someone should send some to Donald Trump, so that he can live up to his surname.


----------



## David H (Nov 28, 2016)

Robert actually he changed his name to Trump his name was Drumpf


----------



## Northerner (Nov 29, 2016)

David H said:


> Robert actually he changed his name to Trump his name was Drumpf


Says a lot about the man that he decided 'Trump' was the best alternative he could think of!


----------



## khskel (Nov 29, 2016)

Wonderful, although I made the mistake of trying to read at work.


----------

